# datentyp boolean bei create table



## Brauchehilfe (9. Mai 2004)

Hallo

ich brauch mal wieder eure Hilfe. Wenn ich mich nich irre, gibt es bei sql kein datentyp boolean. 
Was ich gerne möchte wäre:

```
( "CREATE TABLE test (name VARCHAR (30)  PRIMARY KEY NOT NULL, "+ "bestanden BOOLEAN")");
```
aber da es nich geht und sql seine eigene datentypen haben soll kann das nich die Lösung sein.
Wie heisst der Datentyp für boolean in sql?(bzw welche bieten sich an um es unter umwegen zu machen...)
Ist es so gedacht, dass ich mit java.sql.Types irgendwie ne Typenkonvertierung mache?


Danke für jede Hilfe!


Grüsse


----------



## Guest (10. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Du solltest den Typ Bit verwenden.... Kannst auch mal unter folgender Seite Dir die Sun Java Mappings ansehen:

http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/docs/guide/jdbc/getstart/mapping.html

Bits tragen entweder den Wert 1 (true) oder 0 (false), eignen sich also bestens, um boolean abzubilden....

Saludos

Christian


----------



## nollario (10. Mai 2004)

ach ja, als ergänzung zu meiner antwort - hab ich vergessen  

die datenbanken können natürlich eigene typen haben, die booleans darstellen, aber bit werte sollten in jeder db vorhanden sein. Bei Sybase und MySql bin ich mir jedenfalls 1000% sicher....


----------

